# ReSolved: Miss Emma has a new home. (Wisconsin)



## kherrmann3 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello, as some of you may have read, I will be rehoming Miss Emma McFluffybottoms. I don't have a new home for her yet, and I would like to post this here to see if I can find a good home for her on here. I'd like a bunny-savvy owner for her, so this was the first place that came to mind.

Miss Emma is a lion/lop cross and just turned three years old on January 15th of this year. She is full of spunk and does lots of mini-binkies and bunny-500's around her play area. She is spayed and microchipped (I was told she was microchipped).

She is not friendly with other rabbits and I think it would be a good idea for her to be housed alone. She just doesn't understand how to share with other rabbits. 

She is still skittish with people, but with some work, could really be a cuddlebun. She will let you pet her head and ears for awhile and will tooth-purr. She has wonderful litter box habits and is not destructive to home furnishings.

I can help with transport. I would be able to drive 2 [sup]1/2 [/sup]hours (one way) to get her to (or towards) a new destination. I live in Waukesha, Wisconsin, which is 20 minutes West of Milwaukee. 

Thank you.


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 30, 2009)

Awww, she looks like a movie star bun with all that hair. I hope she finds a good home.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 30, 2009)

*whaleyk98 wrote: *


> I hope she finds a good home.


I really hope she does, too. I would keep her, but the incident with my other rabbit yesterday prompted me to do this. I feel like a rat about it, though.


----------



## myheart (Mar 30, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> ...I would keep her, but the incident with my other rabbit yesterday prompted me to do this.


:?Can't find any posts about it...


----------



## myheart (Mar 30, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ...I would keep her, but the incident with my other rabbit yesterday prompted me to do this.
> ...


Never mind... found it in the Infirmary...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah, I should have linked it here but I didn't want her to come off as "mean". She is a good rabbit, just not with other rabbits on "her" turf. She just doesn't know how to play nice with other rabbits.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 30, 2009)

I edited your thread to put your state in the topic the way we normally do.

I hope you can rehome her with someone on the forum...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 30, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I edited your thread to put your state in the topic the way we normally do.


Dang it! I knew I forgot something! Thanks!


----------



## Leaf (Apr 15, 2009)

She really is a beauty.


----------



## betsy (Apr 16, 2009)

Is she still looking for a home.??? I am in Kenosha and would take her... I have two buns who don't get along with eachother either.. so we have designated play time for each of them.. then they all get out.. besides.. I have a soft spot for black and whites.. 
Betsy


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 16, 2009)

She is still looking for a home as far as I know. Her current owner is active on the forum.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 16, 2009)

*betsy wrote: *


> Is she still looking for a home.??? I am in Kenosha and would take her... I have two buns who don't get along with eachother either.. so we have designated play time for each of them.. then they all get out.. besides.. I have a soft spot for black and whites..
> 
> Betsy


She is still looking for a home. If you want any information on her, feel free to message me. She is a wonderful rabbit with people, just not with other rabbits.


----------



## Haley (Apr 17, 2009)

She is so beautiful! 
Betsy are you still interested in her?
I hope we can help find her a home!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 17, 2009)

I forgot to mention, if you are in Kenosha, I can most likely drive her down to you. Kenosha isn't that far from here, so it would only be a few hour trip (round-trip). And, depending on when you are able to take her, I could even go down this weekend (I work all next weekend, so I don't know how that would work). Please let me know if you are still interested!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 18, 2009)

It sounds like Betsy is going to take Miss Emma. I am meeting her in Milwaukee today. I am happy where Miss Emma is going to wind up!


----------



## betsy (Apr 18, 2009)

I am a nervous wreck getting her new bed/cage together this morning..  I hope she is happy here

Betsy


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 18, 2009)

She should be fine. The first night she was at our apartment, she was binkying like nuts and eating treats from our hands. She wasn't used to having a hallway to play in for scamper-time!


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 18, 2009)

Congratulations on your new bunny! I'm glad she was able to find a good home. I think she is adorable


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 18, 2009)

You will love holding her, Betsy! Kelly and Will visited yesterday and I enjoyed being on the floor talking to Emma. Emma parked on the hallway rug nose to nose with me while I petted her head. Then Emma relaxed, all blankee-wrapped, and we trimmed her nails. I'm so happy she'll have a wonderful new home with you.


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 18, 2009)

Betsy best of Luck with Miss Emma she is a real cutie.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 18, 2009)

We dropped her off with Betsy this afternoon at around 3:00. It sounds like Miss Emma McFluffybottoms is going to have a happy home there. 

Could someone mark this as resolved, please? Thank you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2009)

Done! :biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 18, 2009)

What a great outcome .

i am so happy for everyone/bun involved!

Jan


----------



## betsy (Apr 18, 2009)

she is in her new cage.. she is upset as to be expected.. she let me hold her up in our room for about 20 minutes.. just to get use to the smells and then i put her to bed.. she is sniffing her food and drank some water.. that is good... I think she is the cutest thing in the world.. thanks 

Betsy


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 19, 2009)

I am glad that she at least let you hold her! That's more than she would let me do! Just give her some veggies, she'll love you!  I got her to trust me by laying on the floor and holding bits of romaine in my hand. She would have to come up to me and stay by me to eat the lettuce. After awhile, she was hopping on my back and grooming my hair. For whatever reason, she stopped liking me. 

:expressionless

Thank you for taking her!  I am glad that she went to a new home!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2009)

I think sometimes we want a bunny or any animal to want us but they have other ideas. Sometimes we are just a stop on the way to their forever home. 

You did what you could and it didn't work out. It happens but now thanks to you she has a home that seems to be the one. :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 21, 2009)

*betsy wrote: *


> she is in her new cage.. she is upset as to be expected.. she let me hold her up in our room for about 20 minutes.. just to get use to the smells and then i put her to bed.. she is sniffing her food and drank some water.. that is good... I think she is the cutest thing in the world.. thanks
> 
> Betsy



I just wanted to say that I hope you start a blog about her life with you - I think she's one of the cutest rabbits I've ever seen and I would love to read more about her!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 21, 2009)

:yeahthat::big kiss:


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 21, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I think sometimes we want a bunny or any animal to want us but they have other ideas. Sometimes we are just a stop on the way to their forever home.
> 
> You did what you could and it didn't work out. It happens but now thanks to you she has a home that seems to be the one. :biggrin2:



What a good way to think about it.


Emma is such an adorable, quirky little girl, and I'm so glad she has a home where she doesn't have to share her people with any other bunny.


----------

